# Alternative Improvised Weapons Contest



## Sandor (Oct 19, 2001)

Hello Fellow Martial Artists,

I am the administrator of CKF Online, a daily ezine for Kenpo pratitioners in the Parker/Planas lineage. I would like to invite everyone to participate in Alternative Improvised Weapons Contest. Complete rules and information on the contest are in the article as well as information about the prize.

Good luck

Peace,
Sandor Urban



ps... gou thinks he already won so don't let him fool you that the contest is over.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Oct 19, 2001)

Sandor

The only things I could come up with for your contest so far were not appropriate fro your contest.  The first was to throw crap in their eyes -- Thrust me in that type of situation there would be plenty around.  The next would be to throw Gou at them so said no edges so I figure he would be dull enough.  Just kidding Gou!!

When I come up with a real response I will make a post on the CKF.


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 19, 2001)

Don't kid yourself. I have it in the bag!


----------



## Rob_Broad (Oct 19, 2001)

Now, now don't go discouraging people.  Besides I still haven't posted my real response to the contest.


----------



## Sandor (Oct 19, 2001)

See... I told ya. He thinks he won already


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 20, 2001)

Shaddup and send me my prize!
:cuss:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Oct 20, 2001)

Come on what about my idea of throwing crap at them.  Those peanuts they serve on the air plain can be pretty sharp.  Besides you can't win Gou they would see you making your bomb.  You would have better luck getting everybody to fart at once and light a match.


----------



## Sandor (Oct 20, 2001)

Passing wind... dangerous technique in such a small place grasshoppers


----------



## Rob_Broad (Oct 21, 2001)

Speaking of passing wind....   Gou made a table vibrate today.


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 21, 2001)

What can I say? I was thinking of the Renegade :erg: and was inspired.


----------



## Sandor (Oct 25, 2001)

I hear the our war on terrorism has taken a new twist. Rumsfeld put out a call for ideas from the public today on ideas to combat terrorism. This is not the first time in history that this has happened, mind you, back in WW1 and WW2 our government did this too. One of the inventions to comeout of such a call was the invention and use of radar and sonar systems to combat the Axis forces. Another invention was a patent freely handed to the US government by an Austrian physicist (sorry can't remember her name..) who came up with a method to make torpedo's much more accurate. Just thought you'd get a kick out of the peripherals


----------



## Sandor (Oct 25, 2001)

Talk about researching the competition. Did you guys see his post to AlienFreak's entry?


----------



## Rob_Broad (Oct 25, 2001)

PLease don't tell me Gou has won it already!  That would judt be too much to bear.


----------



## Sandor (Oct 25, 2001)

Gou's idea.. hrm.. 

At this point there is no clear cut winner. Still the whole month of November. I have a few people who I know are trying to put together decent entries. Some are students and invariably will take their time... you know how that goes. I hear the Penn boys are working hard too. Even called and taunted me about how they think they have it in the bag...

Lets see... Gou thinks he has it... JWT, AlienFreak, Zoran and Socks have entries too. 

I think its just way to early to tell.


Peace,

Sandor


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 26, 2001)

Everyone else just stop now. Ya hear me?


----------



## Sandor (Oct 26, 2001)

Still too early to tell


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 29, 2001)

Really, if you think about it weapons are all around us and could be used in many ways.

Things like your socks. If you take them off and put a pop can in one they become might nice to swing and bash someone in the melon with. Or maybe you might shake the pop can up and point the lid at your attacker and open it to blind him momentarily so you can kick his *** and take his weapon.

Big Belt buckles on the end of belts are a good swing.

Shoelaces are great to choke people like a garrote. Or you can swing the shoes like a bolo or such. They GIVE you headsets which you could use to choke out someone with the cord.

Hairspray is awesome. Hold it up and put a lighter in front of it. I'm sure any attacker won't mind the 3rd degree burns. Hell for that matter some alcohol could be used to spit at someone or hopefully like a flame thrower from your mouth.

Pencils and pens make excellent stabbing weapons to the eyes and throat etc.

Ground up or powdered soap from the bathrooms is a great blinding method to give you some method of surprise attack. Maybe long enough to get you to the cockpit to tell them to drive and drop the cabin pressure forcing most people to black out.

On my last plane ride they gave out metal knives and forks with the meal fer pete's sake.

There are a ton of weapons I'm sure people could use to kick the terrorists asses. Aside from the fact that 100 people vs 20 terrorists is still the best weapon.
:shrug:


----------



## Sandor (Oct 30, 2001)

getting people to think on their feet. Steph and I really want to get everyone to be aware, thinkin, and acting defensively. We figured this contest would be the best way to go. So far it has been doing a great job of that  

Very cool imho.

The folks at my school and at Scott Johnson's are having a little rivalry thing too. I can't wait to see more as there is still the whole month of November for entries.


Peace,

Sandor


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 31, 2001)

As the little drunk french monkey in the movie "Dr. Doolittle" said when confronted with his alcoholism being the reason he let the tiger out of his cage...

"Oh I geeve eet up!"

And he threw his bottle to the ground...


----------



## Sandor (Nov 1, 2001)

Man, if you were to judge by the email I got yesterday in the morning you would think I was a complete pompous *** for doing this contest.

It has become blatantly apparent that some just don't have a clue ('')


Peace in Pieces,

Sandor


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 1, 2001)

Some people are morons. You can't have any fun or even try to think beyond the scope of their boxed minds. Now I'm all interested as to what the e-mail had in it!!!
:hammer:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Nov 2, 2001)

A contest like yours should be considered to be almost common sense withthe way the world is today.  But as we all know common sense is not that common.


----------



## Sandor (Nov 16, 2001)

Well, actually 15... and there have been some great entries too.

Never mind a few excessive field trials


----------



## GouRonin (Dec 9, 2001)

When do I get my prize?
:cuss:


----------

